# Dominique picture



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

when they were babies.My first flock from Meyer's.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

A couple weeks old.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Some as they got a little older.
View attachment 18767


View attachment 18768


View attachment 18769
66


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

WOW. One named Karen? 

How are Dominiques different in personality etc. than Barred Rocks?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Of all of the chicken breeds that we have owned, all of my kinds like the Dominiques best, by a BIG margin.

I haven't had barred rocks, since I had kids.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Current pic of Marge.
View attachment 18823

Her during a soft molt in July.
View attachment 18824

87


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Very pretty.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

thanks....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love Marge!!!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is a photo of one of my hens.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

I've had Dominiques and sure miss them. Great breed.


----------

